# Alpine Zone Ski Racing Team



## Vortex (Jul 14, 2005)

I put a blip about this in the Trips and Events folder.   Pats' Peak has a  weekly night Racing series.  Takes place for 7  consecutive weeks starting in January. 7 member teams.  $600 total cost for the team. (roughly $88 per person.)  Covers skiing from 3 to 9 the day you race and an end of the year banquet.  Teams race on  mon-thurs depending on when you sign up an availiblity. 1 night per week same night each week.

Anyway... Ga2ki and ya me are in so far.  Whom else is interested? pm me and add you name in here.  This should be a blast.  This kind of will be a guys/gals night out.  Competition is not what its about for me.  Getting a group out together is.  I have not 
raced in 20 plus years myself.

more info here  www.patspeak.com/adult_cor_race.htm


----------



## dmc (Jul 14, 2005)

I hate racing... Too much standing around for me..

Sounds like a good idea for those that are into it though!


----------



## awf170 (Jul 14, 2005)

couldnt do it anyway... must be 21 , not that i would be able to do it anyway... Ya racing doesnt seem that interesting to me anyway, maybe if you just do a few runs with not much waiting, then you ski the rest of the time it would be cool...


----------



## Vortex (Jul 14, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> couldnt do it anyway... must be 21 , not that i would be able to do it anyway... Ya racing doesnt seem that interesting to me anyway, maybe if you just do a few runs with not much waiting, then you ski the rest of the time it would be cool...



Kind of my point Austin a couple of runs and then we hang together. Sorry the situation won't work for ya.
Thankx for takin the time to respond guys.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jul 14, 2005)

That sounds like fun, I wish I lived closer. I've raced NASTAR the last few seasons and really enjoy it.


----------



## Vortex (Jul 14, 2005)

highpeaksdrifter said:
			
		

> That sounds like fun, I wish I lived closer. I've raced NASTAR the last few seasons and really enjoy it.



Move.    thankx for the reply.


----------



## tree_skier (Jul 14, 2005)

I might be interested but it would make for a long drive home (to W. Dover, VT) not so far from work (Keene, NH)


----------



## Vortex (Jul 14, 2005)

tree_skier said:
			
		

> I might be interested but it would make for a long drive home (to W. Dover, VT) not so far from work (Keene, NH)



I live in Nashua I work in Boston.. Same kind of thing here.  I have sent them an e-mail trying to get an exact answer when we need to be there.  Love to have ya... again thankx.


----------



## hammer (Jul 14, 2005)

Unfortunately, you'll have to count me out for this season.  This sounds like fun, but I think I'm still too much of a newbie.

As icy as Twister was last year and as steep as the FIS trail is, at this point I'd be lucky to get down without falling all over myself...


----------



## Vortex (Jul 14, 2005)

hammer said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, you'll have to count me out for this season.  This sounds like fun, but I think I'm still too much of a newbie.
> 
> As icy as Twister was last year and as steep as the FIS trail is, at this point I'd be lucky to get down without falling all over myself...



You kidding me sounds like your qualified.   Your welcome no matter what.  Heck you could almost car pool with me.


----------



## Terry (Jul 14, 2005)

wished I was closer, I would join ya! We did it at Shawnee Peak for a few years, and had a blast. Unfortunately we lost half the team due to injuries, people moving, lack of interest.


----------



## teachski (Jul 14, 2005)

Too Far for me.  I work in Western MA.  It's an hour and 40 minute trip to Pat's for me from my house.


----------



## tree_skier (Jul 15, 2005)

Count me in for anyday except thursday, with monday or tuesday being prefered.

Dave
 :beer:  :beer:  :beer:  :beer:  :beer:


----------



## Vortex (Jul 15, 2005)

Thankx Dave.  Monday or tues would be my preference as well.  Thursday is out for me.  Great Keep coming guys.  Terry  we will catch you at other events.. of that I am sure.


----------



## ga2ski (Jul 17, 2005)

As I said in the events/trips section. I plan to compete on my tele gear. not sure how fast that will be.  I may have to buy some new alpine gear if I decide to get competitive.  i just plan on getting to ski 7 more times this winter.  

Oh wait I just read the rules, looks like I can race all year on my teles.  Looks to me to be different divisions for tele, knuckledraggers and alpine. I think you have to race on the same gear all year.  

I have heard that there are some race leagues where you race on all 3 types of gear, Anyone know of any of these?  Which sounds like fun to me, but I would definitely need to work on my boarding.

Anyway. Looks like we have three.  We need at least two more to have team, but 7 would be best.  If we can not fill the team with people from the site, I think i could get a friend or two to join us.


----------



## Vortex (Jul 17, 2005)

ga2ski said:
			
		

> As I said in the rips section. Iplan to competye on my tele gear. not sure how fast that will be.  I may have to buy some new alpine gear if I decide to get competitive.  i just plan on getting to ski 7 more times this winter.
> 
> Oh wait I just read the rules, looks like I can race all year on my teles.  Looks to me to be different divisions for tele, knuckledraggers and alpine. I think you have to race on the same gear all year.
> 
> ...



I read the rules., but never saw the tele grear info.
Glad you found it.  3 on our way to 7 come on guys.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 18, 2005)

Glad to see that Pats came through to help out...they have a GREAT pub upstairs and the racing trails are nothing to sneeze at.


----------



## Vortex (Jul 18, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Glad to see that Pats came through to help out...they have a GREAT pub upstairs and the racing trails are nothing to sneeze at.



How far it Pat's from Hanover.  I bet closer than Boston. Hint  Chilemass where the heck are you also.
We have a lounge to explore. :dunce:


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 18, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> thetrailboss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, Pats is closer.  So maybe a visit every once in a while...not much $$$ or time for skiing next season...


----------



## bvibert (Jul 18, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Yeah, Pats is closer.  So maybe a visit every once in a while...not much $$$ or time for skiing next season...



 I hope you can find some time for an AZ outing or two!


----------



## Greg (Jul 18, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> thetrailboss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, really. I think we're going to be hard-pressed to get TTB or riverc0il to turn _south _to ski with us lowly flatlanders...


----------



## bvibert (Jul 18, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> bvibert said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You got that right!  I guess we'll just have to suck it up and make the long drive north...


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 18, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> I hope you can find some time for an AZ outing or two!





			
				Greg said:
			
		

> Yeah, really. I think we're going to be hard-pressed to get TTB or riverc0il to turn south to ski with us lowly flatlanders... :wink:



LOL....you guys got it...no more flatlanders for trailboss (j/k) :wink:   :lol: 

Seriously, I use the term 'flatlander' to describe the miserable mean people I run into from time to time down here...Greg and bvibert you guys certainly AREN'T flatlanders (even though you do have CT plates :wink.  

And seriously, AZ outings are lots of fun.  Last season, they accounted for FOUR of my days out, which is huge considering that my 2002-2003 outings were all SOLO. Before AZ, I skied solo and then with Ms. Trailboss, but now I look forward to skiing and meeting folks like you.  So, I'll be here this fall and winter and we'll be sure to get together (PM me for VIP tours of Burke or other northern places :wink.


----------



## dmc (Jul 18, 2005)

ga2ski said:
			
		

> Looks to me to be different divisions for tele, knuckledraggers and alpine.



Can we please retire the knuckle dragger thing..?

I have been snowboarding coming up on 20 years and have yet to drag my knuckles... 

why don't we just have a day where we all race a NASTAR course together..  And compete for the Alpine Zone title!


----------



## ChileMass (Jul 18, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> thetrailboss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OK - I'm in.  What's 30 years or so between competitive races, and a 90 min drive home - ??  I'm tough.......


----------



## Greg (Jul 18, 2005)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> What's 30 years or so between competitive races


You were 52 years old the last time you raced?!


----------



## ChileMass (Jul 18, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> ChileMass said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Funny - !!  You're pretty advanced for a 3rd-grader..... :wink:


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 18, 2005)

dmc said:
			
		

> why don't we just have a day where we all race a NASTAR course together..  And compete for the Alpine Zone title!



GOOD idea!   :idea:   Seriously...any good places for us to do this?


----------



## dmc (Jul 18, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> dmc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty much anyplace that has a NASTAR course...

Unless we "Chinese Downhill"...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jul 18, 2005)

dmc said:
			
		

> thetrailboss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This idea could be alot more fun!!


----------



## dmc (Jul 18, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> dmc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm ALWAYS up for a "Chinese Downhill"..
Although we could violate a few rules of the "Code"


----------



## Vortex (Jul 18, 2005)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> Bob R said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love guilt among friends.  We got 4 anyone else up to being shamed.  If we get 7 it is only 88 per person.  I'll let it go a couple of weeks and then let Ga2ski's crowd in on it.  The issue is some of us only could go certain nights so lets get set up before the league fills up.  Monday or tues are the best days for me.  Well the only days for me.  GA2ski was open I believe.  thankx Bill :beer: 

ChileMass Greg had no right to do math. :dunce:   His only issue should be be how long for him to get up and put on a racing jersey. :wink:   We both will be pushing some driving time to make this work. :beer:


----------



## awf170 (Jul 18, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> dmc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



except we will have to listen to who ever wins brag about it for years to come :wink:  :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Jul 18, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> dmc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A AZ race on a NASTAR course would be fun, but so would a "Chinese Downhill"... held on an approved trail pre-cleared of all traffic of course...


----------



## bvibert (Jul 18, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> thetrailboss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats alright, I won't gloat too much...

:lol:


----------



## Vortex (Jul 18, 2005)

Ga2ski blows my doors on Tele gear.  I'm no competition here. Chinese down hill.  Now that is something we need video of. :idea:  :dunce:


----------



## bvibert (Jul 18, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Ga2ski blows my doors on Tele gear.  I'm no competition here. Chinese down hill.  Now that is something we need video of. :idea:  :dunce:



Bob, you're not getting out of the "Chinese Downhill" that easily!


----------



## Vortex (Jul 18, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> Bob R said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Make no mistake I'm a big fan of dangerous stupid things. :dunce: 
  I'm the leader of that group.  I just would not win.  I would enter. :beer:


----------



## bvibert (Jul 18, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> bvibert said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:beer: Cool, I thought you were trying to get out of it by saying that you had to video tape it... :beer:


----------



## Vortex (Jul 18, 2005)

BVibert,  I don't use technology well.  Bring on the race.


----------



## ga2ski (Jul 18, 2005)

dmc said:
			
		

> ga2ski said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i knew that would get you going  

I have only boarded three or four times.  I dragged my knuckles, my butt, and knocked my self out twice.  I believe they call it a mouse trap.

Glad we have 4.  Pat's has great M&M cookies too.


----------



## dmc (Jul 19, 2005)

ga2ski said:
			
		

> i knew that would get you going



Telemarkers don't shower...


----------



## Vortex (Jul 19, 2005)

So DMC and Ga2ski do have something in common.  B---
busting and lack of showering.  Sorry I thought about this all day and could not help it. J/K  Thankx for keeping posts going in this file. We need 3 more people.  Skiing at night is like cheating. You don't have to wait for the weekend. :beer:


----------



## Vortex (Jul 21, 2005)

I heard back from Pats'.  Tele gear is fine just register as using tele gear. We would need to be at the mountian by 6.30 to race at 7pm.  On the day of race you can ski anytime between 3 and 9pm.  come on guys.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 21, 2005)

Yes, night skiing at Pats is really nice.  Some good terrain...though their steep bump runs are not lit.  Not yet at least :wink:


----------



## bvibert (Jul 21, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> I heard back from Pats'.  Tele gear is fine just register as using tele gear. We would need to be at the mountian by 6.30 to race at 7pm.  On the day of race you can ski anytime between 3 and 9pm.  come on guys.



If it were a little closer than 3 hours away I'd be there!  I've always thought that joining one of those racing leagues would be fun!


----------



## Vortex (Jul 21, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> Bob R said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brian your welcome to try a CT one at one of those resorts.  There is a good base of folks in CT.  I would help promote it. :idea:


----------



## Vortex (Jul 25, 2005)

I will leave this up for the week and then ask for outside involvement to get memebers.  Come on gang this will be a blast.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 1, 2005)

Its crunch time here soon.  Anyone else interested please send me a pm.  Looks like tuesday is the day of choice here.   This could be the most fun one can have midweek.... on snow.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Aug 1, 2005)

Tuesday Night for how many weeks?


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 1, 2005)

while i wouldn't be willing to make the treck to pats peak mid-week for beer league, i used to race in college and would enjoy taking some laps at an AZ gathering if the area has a nastar course.  hopefully we can fit this into a gathering sometime, i haven't bashed gates in five years and part of me almost kinda misses it :lol:


----------



## salida (Aug 1, 2005)

i raced at one time... no longer... but there is somethign about killing slalom gates that i love, smashing the shinners and slapping the gates with your hand. excellent


----------



## Vortex (Aug 1, 2005)

It has been over 20 years since I raced on some what of a competitive basis.   This is an excuse to get out and get my b---- busted by Ga2ski and hang with Chile and so on and so forth.  Anyone who can work it into the schedule, please do. 
 We started this as a Az night out idea with chile and TB last year.  The race league would tie us to a set schedule and get us to really do a regular event. Ow rumours are Tree-Skier is a ringer.
 

 I am very pysched about this.  It will add 7 days to our totals. :wink:   RivercOil.... I think the Nastar could work into an event.  I'll work on that when we get closer to the season.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 2, 2005)

I got a few pm's from people thinking about it, so it stay open another week.  Come on down.  Chile's got the 1st round anyway, well maybe not. :wink:


----------



## Starter Jackets Rule! (Aug 2, 2005)

need a ringer?
i am up 4 grabs...highest bidder gets me!


----------



## Vortex (Aug 2, 2005)

The commute looks a bit long... for know.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 2, 2005)

One of my favorite things about Stowe for the many years that I lived there was the Skibum series.  There were a good 150 strong that participated with teams of 4 + alternates.  It was great fun even though being a bump skier, I never was that accomplished at gate racing.  Each week a different bar in town would hold an apres ski party after the races.  They had a great handicapping system as well, so even if you weren't all that good - as long as you showed improvement throughout the year, you'd do well.  The mountain even offered free clinics to help you out.

The competition was usually quite good with former NCAA champions in the mix.  Dave Mirriam the ski school director at Stowe, somewhere in his late 40's now will still whoop a$$ against some of the younger fresh out of college NCAA champs.  

Its things like this that make Stowe my favorite resort in the Northeast.  There is no mountain that boasts as strong of a ski bum scene as Stowe.  If you spent a winter living there, you'd see what I'm talking about.

If I lived near there, I'd definitely sign up.  Hope you all have fun, I'm sure it will be a blast!


----------



## Starter Jackets Rule! (Aug 2, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> The commute looks a bit long... for know.



me gots land up theah!
and i am from center sandwich.....raced for Plymouth st. and Dartmouth......


----------



## Starter Jackets Rule! (Aug 2, 2005)

deadheadskier said:
			
		

> One of my favorite things about Stowe for the many years that I lived there was the Skibum series.  There were a good 150 strong that participated with teams of 4 + alternates.  It was great fun even though being a bump skier, I never was that accomplished at gate racing.  Each week a different bar in town would hold an apres ski party after the races.  They had a great handicapping system as well, so even if you weren't all that good - as long as you showed improvement throughout the year, you'd do well.  The mountain even offered free clinics to help you out.
> 
> The competition was usually quite good with former NCAA champions in the mix.  Dave Mirriam the ski school director at Stowe, somewhere in his late 40's now will still whoop a$$ against some of the younger fresh out of college NCAA champs.
> 
> ...


yes sir...I use to stay at "Scottys Skiers home" while raceing the north east/Can-Am circuit...but that was a loooooooong time ago.....The Sugar Sl was/is allways a hoot!


----------



## Vortex (Aug 3, 2005)

Starter Jackets Rule! said:
			
		

> Bob R said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think we have talked about this possibly on another board.  My place in Campton is 10 min from PSU, as they call it these days.  If you able to be there on Tues for the 7 weeks add your name.  I have no intention of being serious about the competion. Just fun. Well as a of today. :wink:


----------



## Starter Jackets Rule! (Aug 3, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Starter Jackets Rule! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yup that we did....raceing should allways be for fun...training now thats another story....


----------



## Vortex (Aug 3, 2005)

I train in the bar.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 3, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> I train in the bar.



Well that explains a lot  :wink:  :lol: 

Just kidding.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 3, 2005)

I bet I won't have to make practice mandatory. :wink:


----------



## ChileMass (Aug 3, 2005)

The first round for the AZ ski team is definitely on me - no problems...... :beer:


----------



## bigbog (Aug 3, 2005)

*....gates...*

Would luv to do those Bob R...but I'd have to rent & freefall from a LearJet(ala RogerMoore >James Bond) to make it on time...coming from Bangor :lol:
..Wish Mt. Abrams(sp?) could do something on a small scale... 8)


----------



## Vortex (Aug 4, 2005)

That would be a fun run  MR Bond.  ChileMass and I will fight over the 1st round.  Nothing new here.  
Come on guys and thankx for the support.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 8, 2005)

I have time issues this week.  I'll let it go 1 more week and then we have to close this out. So put in a post or send me a pm so we can get locked in.  Ow ya have some fun also. :idea:


----------



## Vortex (Aug 16, 2005)

Not much activity on this.  Charlie you in?  Ga2ski go ahead and ask you buddies.  Time to set this up.  Trying for Tuesday night.  If we get 7 its $88 each.  Pm me if you want in.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Aug 16, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Charlie you in?



Sorry, Tuesday nghts aren't going to work for me....


----------



## Vortex (Aug 16, 2005)

Charlie Schuessler said:
			
		

> Bob R said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As I remember Monday was the only other night that worked.  If thats better let me know.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Aug 16, 2005)

*Monday Night Racing @ Pat's*



			
				Bob R said:
			
		

> Charlie Schuessler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I believe I could work Monday in...but not Tuesdays...if you make it Monday, count me in...


----------



## Vortex (Aug 16, 2005)

Ok I can only go Monday of Tues,  Tree Skier was the same I believe.  Ga2ski ChileMass any problems with Monday? www.patspeak.com/adult_cor_race.htm  Just a bump here if anyone wants to take a look.


----------



## tree_skier (Aug 16, 2005)

Would prefer Tuesdays but monday would also work.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 16, 2005)

tree_skier said:
			
		

> Would prefer Tuesdays but monday would also work.


.

Same here.  thankx for the reply.  We'll keep in touch.


----------



## ChileMass (Aug 16, 2005)

I think Monday is probably OK.  Put me in.  I will find out if any conflicts exist and advise.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 16, 2005)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> I think Monday is probably OK.  Put me in.  I will find out if any conflicts exist and advise.



Cool.  I sent PM's to you all... as you can probably tell.  Waiting on Ga2ski.


----------



## ga2ski (Aug 16, 2005)

Tuesday would be better in case i turn some weekend into 3-dayers, but Mondays would work.

Looks to me like we currently have 5.  I'll see if I can round up two more.  When do you need names by?


----------



## Vortex (Aug 17, 2005)

I am trying to get to 7 to cut the cost for the gang.  The sooner the better if you can help with 2 more Ga2ski that would be great.  We let this run fo a while already.  I wanted to do it as early as possible so we could get the date we chose. I'm still in favor of Tues as well, but if it helps to make it work...  I could do Monday.  See what you friends schedules are either Monday of Tues depending on how many and availiblility.  I would love to get Charlie in on this, but to be fair, lets get to 7 1st..  thankx all for the help.


----------



## ga2ski (Aug 17, 2005)

I have a few possibles.  Any of you guys have friends that wnat to race in case mine fall though.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 17, 2005)

No pressure.  If you get someone fine if not its more money per person.  I'll  keep trying also.  Thankx for your help Ga2ski.  Hey I sent you a nasty Pm.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 22, 2005)

Ga2ski, any new from buds about joining the team.


----------



## ga2ski (Aug 22, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Ga2ski, any new from buds about joining the team.



Haven't seen them recently.  They have been in the office when I'm out and vice versa.  I'll try to find them this week.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 23, 2005)

Thankx for your time.  Anyone else.  We still have room for 2 people.  Looks like Monday nights will be guys/gals night at Pats' Peak.
 :beer:


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Aug 23, 2005)

I sent out a request to a few people in the Bedford-Manchester area...


----------



## Vortex (Aug 23, 2005)

Again thankx to all.  2 more makes it easier and less costly.  Love to close this out and get in on our new calender of  events.
 :idea:


----------



## Vortex (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm having no luck finding 2 others anybody interested?


----------



## ga2ski (Aug 30, 2005)

I sent an email to about 10 people and got no responses. 

Everyone was all talk until I gave them the oportunity to join us.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Aug 30, 2005)

ga2ski said:
			
		

> I sent an email to about 10 people and got no responses.
> 
> Everyone was all talk until I gave them the oportunity to join us.



...mmm, sounds familar...were there any comments similar to "it's the !@#$%^& middle of August, why are you thinking of skiing in January?"


----------



## Vortex (Aug 31, 2005)

I talked to my wife about it last night and having her involved, but we would have a problem with child care.  The kids would not want to ski monday night after skiing Sat and Sunday, plus I think it would be to hard on the school schedule.  Hopefully the changing of the seasons might spark some interest, before its to late.


----------



## ChileMass (Aug 31, 2005)

Bob - do we need a minimum of 7 to have a team?

 :dunce: Sorry - not paying attention to details, as usual....


----------



## Vortex (Aug 31, 2005)

No 5.  Just costs more per person and if someone does not make it we get disqualified. I'll send them an e-mail next week it we are still at 5 and see if we can add on later, but registration form asks for all racers.


----------



## ga2ski (Sep 4, 2005)

I think i have one additional participant.  he will confirm with me next week. Not sure if he is think alpine or tele, probably alpine.


----------



## Vortex (Sep 6, 2005)

ga2ski said:
			
		

> I think i have one additional participant.  he will confirm with me next week. Not sure if he is think alpine or tele, probably alpine.



Great.  That would be enough.  It covers us if someone is sick or has a work conflict sometime.  Thankx for the help.


----------



## ChileMass (Sep 6, 2005)

Nice job - we will defintely need an alternate now and again.....


----------



## Vortex (Sep 6, 2005)

Hey guys.  If we get 1 more it will be time to register to get our night.  Payment.Ya payment.  Will you guys be able to sent me a check when we figure it out?  I will pay it up front, just don't want to get stuck. :idea:


----------



## ga2ski (Sep 6, 2005)

I'll send you a check once we figure out the numbers.  I'll send my friend Scott an email now to see if he is a definite.


----------



## ga2ski (Sep 6, 2005)

Just a thought, can Pat's supply us with some poeple that don't have a team?


----------



## Vortex (Sep 7, 2005)

Good question.  I'll send an e-mail today.  edit  e-mail sent.  I asked if we could pay and add 2 on later or if they could help us find 2 people.  Trying to make sure we can get a slot saved.  I will give reply info when I get it.


----------



## ChileMass (Sep 7, 2005)

Bob - let me know if/when you send in the payment and I will send you a check.....thanks.....


----------



## Vortex (Sep 7, 2005)

Thankx Chile and Ga2ski.


----------



## tree_skier (Sep 7, 2005)

I will send a check when you are ready to register us.
 :beer: 




			
				Bob R said:
			
		

> Hey guys.  If we get 1 more it will be time to register to get our night.  Payment.Ya payment.  Will you guys be able to sent me a check when we figure it out?  I will pay it up front, just don't want to get stuck. :idea:


----------



## Vortex (Sep 7, 2005)

Cool, Charlie already was ready before.  I'll get back to everybody soon.  Again thankx.


----------



## ga2ski (Sep 9, 2005)

My friend Scott is in for some racing.  All we need now is one more.


----------



## Vortex (Sep 9, 2005)

ga2ski said:
			
		

> My friend Scott is in for some racing.  All we need now is one more.



Nice. ... thankx for the help.

 I have not heard back from Pats' yet.  hopefully we will find one more before it matters anyway.  Come on gang 1 more to make it work.

  All who have agreed to join please pm me your personal stuff Phone number addy full name.  I need all that to register us.  Thankx in advance.


----------



## Vortex (Sep 12, 2005)

Ga2ski I need Scott's Dob and e-mail and home addy
Actually I need that from all of you guys.  I got all I need from Tree Skier, but Chile I need your home addy and Dob. Ga2ski I need you home addy also.  Charlie I need your DOB please.  I'm just going to resister us and see if we can add on later.  I have a couple e-mails and Calls into them about Adding 1 more on later.  Thankx in advance.  sorry I did not give enough info up front.  Pm me with the updated info please.


----------



## Vortex (Sep 13, 2005)

Gentleman start your engines. 
 I submitted us as the Alpinezone.  We are registered as a adult racing series league member for monday nights.  I got a conformation back and the e-mail said in a couple of days I will get more details and info.
  I have to calls in to see if we can add another person later.  They just opened the business office yesterday so everything is still a bit confused there. I will update when I get more info.  I wll get back with the financial specifics when I have them.  Around $110 pp it looks like.

I appionted myself captain, cause I paid. :wink: 
Many thanks to the guys that registered and helped get the group together. All thats left is fun.


----------



## ChileMass (Sep 13, 2005)

Cool - !!  This will be awesome.....


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 13, 2005)

Congrats guys!  Pats Peak is a good scene.  When I get a chance, I will have to stop by and say hello!


----------



## Vortex (Sep 13, 2005)

Bump,  We are all set.  We have been confirmed for Monday night.  I talked top Berti from Pats.  We are all set and they will try and find a 7th person for us.  The 1st night we reigister we put in if we are tele or alpine.  Sign ups start on the hill about 6.15 at night.  Monday night is the perfect night for us.  Berti said it one of the least competive nights nights... guys take the race runs and then head to the lounge.  Chile sounds like we found our home.

Ow $ 108 pp should do it.  If we get another person I will pass the dollars back out.  I think you all have my home addy.  Pm me if you need it again.  I'm glad this is over.  I'm ready to have some fun.


----------



## Greg (Sep 13, 2005)

We need to figure out some AZ race gear for you guys...


----------



## bvibert (Sep 13, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> We need to figure out some AZ race gear for you guys...



Good idea!

FYI, I started adding some of the race days in the *Trips & Events Forum* so everyone will know when to go cheer them on! :beer:


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Sep 13, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> We need to figure out some AZ race gear for you guys...



All that is needed is the AZ Gold Card for the rec-room.... :wink:


----------



## Vortex (Sep 13, 2005)

I'll look into the gear.  Just to busy right know. Team members are  Ga2ski and (Scott his Bud) Chilemass,Tree_Skier, Charlie Schussler and Bob R. and a player to be named later.
Schedule posted in the trips folder.  Thankx Brian.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 13, 2005)

Now honestly, how many other ski-forums or websites have an OFFICIAL RACE TEAM now competing on a SANCTIONED FIS course?  :wink:   This is great!:beer:  Thanks goes to Bob R for seeing this thing through!!!


----------



## ChileMass (Sep 13, 2005)

Bob - 

Nice job, man.  Send me your home address and I will send you a check......


----------



## Vortex (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice words.
  The credit Goes to the team members and the flexibility they have shown for nights and ways to make it work. 
 Tree_skier and Chilemass have a ride to make this work.   Tree_skier I have yet to meet, but stepped up early.  sounds like we have a ringer as well. :wink: 

 We are all staying at Charlie's house...what time is dinner?  
Ga2ski and Chile helped me out behind the scenes with ideas and leg work. 

 Just fun know.  

Ow Pats'  there are thrilled to work with us.  The Marketing Dept (Lori) helped out way back in the Az challenge on this and we have had numerous e-mail conversations and Berti in the Ski School office wanted to help out in anyway.  Previously all I had was TB info on these guys.  So far I am impressed with this operation 1st class.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 14, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Schedule posted in the trips folder.  Thankx Brian.



No problem, I put the rest up last night.  Good luck guys, keep us updated!  :beer:


----------



## Vortex (Sep 14, 2005)

I plan on getting someone to help do the updates.  Kind of like sharing. :wink:


----------



## hammer (Sep 14, 2005)

Congrats and good luck to the Alpinezone team!  :beer:


----------



## Brettski (Sep 14, 2005)

Didn't read the whole thread, mostly cause I'm Jealy...

But did you see this

http://www.patspeak.com/adult_cor_race.htm


----------



## Greg (Sep 14, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Now honestly, how many other ski-forums or websites have an OFFICIAL RACE TEAM now competing on a SANCTIONED FIS course?  :wink:   This is great!:beer:  Thanks goes to Bob R for seeing this thing through!!!


This is a trip. We need to have a designatated photographer to document each event. Any takers?


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 14, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> thetrailboss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From what I know, they're going to be racing every Monday night...that will mean multiple trip reports IMHO and many photos...

...and no, yours truly won't be able to make each one.  

:wink:


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 14, 2005)

Heck, this deserves a press release!


----------



## Vortex (Sep 14, 2005)

Brettski said:
			
		

> Didn't read the whole thread, mostly cause I'm Jealy...
> 
> But did you see this
> 
> http://www.patspeak.com/adult_cor_race.htm



Not being a wise ass, but that is what we are doing/joined.  About 50 post ago we had that linc up and maybe 25  posts before that.
  We are on monday nights.  We had lots of help to get it started.  Anyone that is not local to the area come join us on a vacation night or something.  Good excuse to hang with you friends. :beer:  

 Locals come on down.  My goal was to make this like bowling night or afternoon/evening softball leagues.


----------



## Vortex (Sep 14, 2005)

Ga2ski will volunteer to take picutres I'm sure. or is that he was volunteered.  I was hoping to get hime to help with the scores and updates.  I like dumping stuff on him.


----------



## Brettski (Sep 14, 2005)

No Bob, I gathered that

It's just a lot of web sites have not posted *anything* for the 2005/6 season coming up.

They still all have the summer banners up, and still are refering to 2004/5

Jeez....just a little credit please...


----------



## Vortex (Sep 14, 2005)

Ok so I'm out of line ... just kind of excited.  was trying to give you a bit of history without you having to scan the whole thread.  I just mis read you approach my bad.  You can have all the credit  you need.  lol


----------



## JimG. (Sep 14, 2005)

I think I know two guys whose names start with a "B" who sound like they need to find some snow to ski on right about now.

This is what the hell called summer does to us :wink: !


----------



## Vortex (Sep 14, 2005)

Ya.  Guilty


----------



## Brettski (Sep 14, 2005)

Hell, I'm just Jealy that you guys are doing this...Are they still racing at Hidden Valley.

I'll do that...just a 40 minute run.

Man I miss racing.


----------



## ga2ski (Sep 14, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Ga2ski will volunteer to take picutres I'm sure. or is that he was volunteered.  I was hoping to get hime to help with the scores and updates.  I like dumping stuff on him.



I was going to volunteer, but not now. :lol: 

Oh wait I have an :idea: . I'll take pictures as often as possible.  Someone will have to volunteer to take my picture on the course at least once.


----------



## Vortex (Sep 15, 2005)

More than fair I would say.  What camera did you end up buying last season?  Again thankx


----------



## tree_skier (Sep 16, 2005)

Checks almost in the mail

Which brings up the four biggest lies in Vermont

1. checks in the mail
2. the mobile home is paid for
3. I didn't know she was my cousin
4. I was only helping the sheep over the fence


----------



## Vortex (Sep 16, 2005)

Good ones.  thankx for the check.  The last 3 were new to me.  Many sheep references have been made before.  Growing up in Vermont I got a bit of abuse on this stuff.  Everyone from Mass and Ct thought cow tipping was a common event.


----------



## tree_skier (Sep 16, 2005)

Yeah, I grew up raising sheep, so i heard them all.


----------



## JimG. (Sep 16, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Good ones.  thankx for the check.  The last 3 were new to me.  Many sheep references have been made before.  Growing up in Vermont I got a bit of abuse on this stuff.  Everyone from Mass and Ct thought cow tipping was a common event.



Huh, and here I thought that cow tipping was a New Hampshire thing.


----------



## Vortex (Sep 16, 2005)

I moved to Nh.


----------



## JimG. (Sep 16, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> I moved to Nh.



So, did you move there to get away from the cow tipping, or are you the one responsible for bringing it to NH?

You'll have to excuse me today, I've got some free time and I obviously don't know what to do with it.


----------



## Vortex (Sep 16, 2005)

Lol Jim.  Maybe both.  Ya a rainy day makes my business slow, so  I play a bit.


----------



## hammer (Sep 16, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Everyone from Mass and Ct thought cow tipping was a common event.


I realize that this is a bit off topic, but here is something I found on cow tipping:

http://em-ntserver.unl.edu/Mechanics-Pages/Matt-Semke/The Statics of Cow Tipping.htm

Actually, I wonder if this has been examined on Mythbusters...


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 16, 2005)

I thought cow tipping was an Arkansas thing.


----------



## JimG. (Sep 16, 2005)

hammer said:
			
		

> Bob R said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amazing! Yes, I think that Mythbusters ought to get on the case here.


----------



## Vortex (Sep 16, 2005)

Learning everyday.  Wow this thread has had some changes in it.  lol


----------



## ga2ski (Sep 16, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> More than fair I would say.  What camera did you end up buying last season?  Again thankx



Nikon coolpix 4800.  Same camera as Powhound from the SR board.


----------



## awf170 (Sep 16, 2005)

hammer said:
			
		

> Bob R said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



info like that is why i joined alpinezone :wink:


----------



## Vortex (Sep 17, 2005)

Powhound is one fun guy to ski with. I have tried to get him over here.  I have seen some of the pictures he has put up.  They all look good so sounds like you made a good camera choice.


----------



## Vortex (Sep 26, 2005)

We still have room for 1 more team member.  Make monday night a ski night.  Race experience not necessary.... Just the need to have fun.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Sep 26, 2005)

Is Austin on the Team? And if not, why not?


----------



## Vortex (Sep 26, 2005)

I would love to have Austin, but  they have a 21 year old restiction.  I think that causes an issue.  He can come join us and make turns though.


----------



## awf170 (Sep 26, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> I would love to have Austin, but  they have a 21 year old restiction.  I think that causes an issue.  He can come join us and make turns though.



I dont wanna be on the team, why would i wanna ski with you old farts :wink: Seriously though I really couldnt go that far on a school night, and i am not old enough anyone.  If it was at wawa i would have thought about joining though.  How far is pats peak from boston anyway, like 1:30?


----------



## Zand (Sep 26, 2005)

I'd do it if it were at Wawa, Beast, Jiminy, or something else MA or extreme southern NH.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 26, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> How far is pats peak from boston anyway, like 1:30?



You guessed it.  All interstate too.  Much closer than some of the places you ski :wink:


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Sep 26, 2005)

Presently Pat's Peak is the most southern ski resort in NH from the Boston area...


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 26, 2005)

Charlie Schuessler said:
			
		

> Presently Pat's Peak is the most southern ski resort in NH from the Boston area...



Well, what about Crotched?  McIntyre?


----------



## Vortex (Sep 27, 2005)

I don't see how I can get to Pat's from Boston on a week night in under 1 1/2 hours  Planning on leaving at 3pm getting there around 5ish on hill by 5.30 or so.  Pat's had the best deal and most central for the people who wanted to join.  Really no one except Charlie really is that close.  It is just a ride we all could make from our different locations.  
Chile and Tree_skier coming from a distacne from the west, I coming out of Bost. Ga2ski and Scott are not that far and Charlie is having us  over for dinner. :wink:


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 27, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> I don't see how I can get to Pat's from Boston on a week night in under 1 1/2 hours  Planning on leaving at 3pm getting there around 5ish on hill by 5.30 or so.  Pat's had the best deal and most central for the people who wanted to join.  Really no one except Charlie really is that close.  It is just a ride we all could make from our different locations.
> Chile and Tree_skier coming from a distacne from the west, I coming out of Bost. Ga2ski and Scott are not that far and Charlie is having us  over for dinner. :wink:



Oh yeah...f%^^*(* Boston traffic on those days to get to PP...I don't miss that.  

Traffic jam this AM on VT Route 14:  Dog in the road running around.  :lol:


----------



## Vortex (Sep 27, 2005)

Your a funny basta--  TB.  I get in early enough to beat traffic. There is no escaping traffic on the way home.  Tuesday's I'm sure I'll be looking my finest. Up late Monday up early Tuesday.  I'm usually in bed by 9.30.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 27, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Up late Monday up early Tuesday.  I'm usually in bed by 9.30.



Yeah, you old man :lol: 

That was from your son/daughter who even said at WaWa that you were "old."  :lol:  I bet you cut off their allowance for that week :wink:


----------



## Vortex (Sep 27, 2005)

Allowance?


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 27, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Allowance?



EXACTLY!  "What allowance?"


----------



## Vortex (Sep 27, 2005)

I just give them money when they ask. I give up easy.  They come to me not Mom.   They would have to do something to get an allowance.  Its my fault not theirs.


----------



## hammer (Sep 28, 2005)

I've been lurking around this topic for a while...If I didn't think I was risking serious injury by screaming/sliding/falling down a race trail, I'd be tempted.

I'd suggest anyone from Worcester east and Boston north to consider this...Pats is not all that far away for you and it's a great little place to go to for a few hours...


----------



## Vortex (Sep 28, 2005)

Your still welcome.  I would be driving by you to go there practically.  This is for fun only.  Ball busting is all we keep score of.  I think I'm back even with Ga2ski.  This is supposed to be set up like a dual Nastar course.  I don't think it will be real challenging.  Famous last words.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Sep 28, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Charlie Schuessler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From the Boston area Crotched Mountain is farther than Pat's Peak by about 15-miles, and McIntyre www.mcintyreskiarea.com is a hill (not a resort) operated by the City of Manchester Parks & Recreation Department which benefits the locals...I'm not sure anyone would want to drive from the Boston area to ski there, although I guess you never know... :wink:


----------



## Vortex (Oct 3, 2005)

Just a positve note.  Everyone paid me.  Thankx gang.  Chile I will have a beverage at your request.


----------



## ga2ski (Nov 3, 2005)

I believe we are still looking for one more person if anyone is interested.


----------



## Vortex (Nov 3, 2005)

Thankx for the post on the river board also Ga2ski.  There is a event at Pats peak on Sunday.  Sounds like Charlie is going.  Maybe you can join him.  Bring a sign AZ ringer needed.  Thread on this in Trip and events.


----------



## Vortex (Nov 14, 2005)

I talked to a few folks who are in this league Sat nightand they could do nothing put give it praise.  We still need 1 member.  Pm me with any interest.  Make Mondays' more than a week day.


----------



## Vortex (Nov 15, 2005)

Rumours are we may have out last member.  Stay tuned.


----------



## roark (Nov 15, 2005)

Alright everone, I'm in! Looking forward to it.


----------



## ChileMass (Nov 15, 2005)

roark said:
			
		

> Alright everone, I'm in! Looking forward to it.



Roark - welcome to the team!  Who are you?  Where are you?  Tell us your story.  Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## Vortex (Nov 15, 2005)

Guys.  pm me if you would I was thinking seeing we all paid our fee up front.  We would take Roak's money and I would get us shirts or something.  Maybe make so money on the side. JK

Welcome Roak.  Dave.... Roak is from Keene. Car pool?


----------



## roark (Nov 15, 2005)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> Roark - welcome to the team!  Who are you?  Where are you?  Tell us your story.  Glad to have you aboard.



Hey all. I'm in Keene NH, not too far from Pat's. I was born in NY, learned to ski at Okemo, during my youth skiied many NE resorts. Moved to CA when I was eleven and unfortunately was too far from Tahoe to get there much (except the one season I lived in Sacramento!). Moved back here last January.

I don't claim to be an expert skiier and I've never raced, so this will be a new experience. I do love to ski fast...  8)


----------



## bvibert (Nov 15, 2005)

Thats great guys!  I'm glad you were able to put the team together! :beer:  I look foward to weekly updates...


----------



## Greg (Nov 15, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> Thats great guys!  I'm glad you were able to put the team together! :beer:  I look foward to weekly updates...


Likewise. This is going to be fun to watch. Lemme know if I can help with logos or anything.


----------



## Terry (Nov 16, 2005)

Bet you guys will have fun. I raced in a night league at Shawnee Peak for 3 years and had a blast! You might want to consider a designated driver though!Good luck and enjoy. :beer:


----------



## Vortex (Nov 16, 2005)

Terry are you free Monday nights? We can ride in the back of your truck.


----------



## ChileMass (Dec 2, 2005)

Hey AZ Race Team Members - 

Check out the link below and if you want an "official" AZ race team T-shirt (actually it's the basic AZ T-shirt, but wtf) I will order you one.  Apparently Bob already had a full paid group so Roark's money covers the cost of the shirts for all of us.  (Bob - correct me if I'm wrong).  So if you want one, I will order you a T-shirt.  XL for everyone except Bob wanted a LG right?  I know I wear an XL for sure.....

http://www.cafepress.com/alpinezone.8592825


----------



## LVNLARG (Dec 2, 2005)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> Hey AZ Race Team Members -
> 
> Check out the link below and if you want an "official" AZ race team T-shirt (actually it's the basic AZ T-shirt, but wtf) I will order you one.  Apparently Bob already had a full paid group so Roark's money covers the cost of the shirts for all of us.  (Bob - correct me if I'm wrong).  So if you want one, I will order you a T-shirt.  XL for everyone except Bob wanted a LG right?  I know I wear an XL for sure.....
> 
> http://www.cafepress.com/alpinezone.8592825



I wish I lived in Southern NH and could come play too.    We have nothing like that here anymore so I just end up running gates with the Juvee's on their training nights. I would make for entertainingly great controversy if we let it slip Team Alpinezone imported me from Canada and was ex national team..lol  :lol: To top that we'd have to find someone from Suisse national who doesn't speak english for next year..  :lol:   :beer:


----------



## Vortex (Dec 5, 2005)

Chile I thought you guys might be xxl. Large or XL is fine for me.  Talk to ya later.  I'm lost send me your addy and I'll send you a check.


----------



## tree_skier (Dec 6, 2005)

XL is it for me.


----------



## Vortex (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm hoping to get some info soon on whats up.  I have given Pats's  a bunch of calls and missed the only call back I got.   Left another message.


----------



## roark (Dec 7, 2005)

Cool thanks Chile. L is fine.

Bob: thanks for checking in and keeping us posted.

Everyone/anyone: I've got the ASC pass so I'm always good for a trip to K or Snow or (with some more planning) a visit to SR, attitash or the loaf. I'll probably be up at K on Sat for the salomon demo.


----------



## Vortex (Dec 7, 2005)

If you hit the River we have a pretty regular crew.  Ga2ski, Myself, thaller1, Oz, Backintoit.

 I think Rossi skier might hit Mt snow as well as Tree skier. 
 AndyZee, Geoff, Ty and Ski Dork are at K most times.  
K2trav is at the Loaf, sometimes Loafer89 is there A few others just can't put it together.
   Kickstand has Attitash.

BeanoNYC has that pass as well.  Plenty of folks to hook up with.


----------



## ga2ski (Dec 7, 2005)

roark said:
			
		

> Cool thanks Chile. L is fine.
> 
> Bob: thanks for checking in and keeping us posted.
> 
> Everyone/anyone: I've got the ASC pass so I'm always good for a trip to K or Snow or (with some more planning) a visit to SR, attitash or the loaf. I'll probably be up at K on Sat for the salomon demo.



How much is a t-shirt?  It's gotta be worth at least 2 or 3 of those big cookies at Pats?

Roark where do you live in NH?  It is only 15 minutes longer for me to get to SR than K.


----------



## roark (Dec 7, 2005)

ga2ski said:
			
		

> Roark where do you live in NH?  It is only 15 minutes longer for me to get to SR than K.


I'm in Keene- about as SW NH as you can get. Snow is just under an hour, K is about an hour twenty. I'd guess SR is more like 3 for me.


----------



## Vortex (Dec 8, 2005)

Ga2ski,  Everyone.... but you is covered, you have to pay twice.
  We should try and hook up once as a group sometine here, just to place a name with a face. 
Loon is easy for Charlie and I.
  SR is easy for Ga2ski and me.  The rest of the crew is a little more west.  How about a night at WA WA?  Mid week would be best for me cause ...I'll be in the NH/ maine mtns on weeeknds.   

Lets also try to arrive for the  1st race Jan 2nd  early 3 to 4 to get organized.  Our bibs work as our ticket and we can ride the lift after 3pm.


----------



## ga2ski (Dec 11, 2005)

Scott and I will be at the first race but not sure if we will be early. It all depends on when I can get Scott to get out of work.  Oh wait maybe it is a holiday for him.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Dec 11, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> If you hit the River we have a pretty regular crew.  Ga2ski, Myself, thaller1, Oz, Backintoit.
> 
> I think Rossi skier might hit Mt snow as well as Tree skier.
> AndyZee, Geoff, Ty and Ski Dork are at K most times.
> ...



Yep .... give a shout out if your heading to an ASC resort.  If I'm going, I'd love to meet a fellow AZer.


----------



## roark (Dec 11, 2005)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> Yep .... give a shout out if your heading to an ASC resort.  If I'm going, I'd love to meet a fellow AZer.



Will most likely be over at Snow for the demos this weekend, anyone else going feel free to drop me a line.


----------



## Vortex (Dec 12, 2005)

News Flash!!!!!!

I did something. :wink: 

Roark you are registered.  

  I also found out there is a meeting of captains next tuesday at the MTN to figure out everything and get registation papers and all that.  I will be there... I was told beer was being served.

 I will have to sent them to each of you(registration papers) and get them back.  Not sure how that all works.  I'm on vacation from the 23rd till the 3rd.  But anyway it seems like it will all work out. 
 I may ask for everyone's Addy so that I can ups the forms to y'all.  I'm hoping I can just do it by fax.  I'll find out next tues. 
 The guy running the show is the night snow making foreman so getting all the info has been hard, but they seem like fun people.

Chile where do I send the check for the shirts to?  I forgot to do that.


----------



## ChileMass (Dec 12, 2005)

Bob - sent you PM with my address.  Have fun at capt's meeting, let us know any details we need.  

On 1/2/06 I will be there sometime after 3PM so we can get a look at the course, meet everybody, etc.  I will plan on bringing shirts to 1st race.


----------



## Vortex (Dec 12, 2005)

Chile,  I have Jan 2nd off so I'll be there by 3 at the latest.  I'll post an update of the meeting after I go next week.
  I'll post a beer report for ya.  Chile I responded to your PM.  Kind of like the checks in the mail deal.


----------



## Vortex (Dec 19, 2005)

I'll try to put a list with Addy's and phone # out to each of you in the group today or tomorrow.  It will be just in Pm form not on the board.
Can everyone get in around 3 on the 2nd?  Get us a change to get aqainted and pass out shirts.

Tasks
1.Ga2ski has volunteed to help take picures and post them of our events.
2.  I was hoping one member would do the weekly trip reports.
3. I would like an assistant captain as well...
Well all have work and sometimes conflicts.
4. I'll try to keep us updated on race specific events and details.
5.Last is  Please someone with computer skills, better than me....  Pm me and I'll give a head up on what I getting at.  Simple for most.  not me though.

I'll post more info after Tues's nights meeting.

Getting really close very psyched. Check you Pm's soon guys.


----------



## ga2ski (Dec 19, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> I'll try to put a list with Addy's and phone # out to each of you in the group today or tomorrow.  It will be just in Pm form not on the board.
> Can everyone get in around 3 on the 2nd?  Get us a change to get aqainted and pass out shirts.
> 
> Tasks
> ...



Bob I can most of those things including asst. capt. PM sent. What do you need done on the computer?


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 19, 2005)

So when do the races start?


----------



## Vortex (Dec 20, 2005)

Races start Jan 2nd.  
Roark and Ga2ski thankx for you pm's.  Replies sent.  Ga2ski will work as the assistant captain. Thankx for the offer of assistance.  He was a help getting this going anyway.


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 20, 2005)

You boys get out there and ski your AZ off!


----------



## Vortex (Dec 20, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> You boys get out there and ski your AZ off!



thankx
I'll be glad when the BS is over with.  Meeting tonight to get all the paperwork set up and rules taken care of and then we just get to ski.

Roark thankx for the help.  He will take care of the computer stuff.  

Still looking for a willing party to do the trip reports.  Ga2ski will merge all the pictures for us.

update on meeting will come tomorrow.


----------



## Vortex (Dec 20, 2005)

One lst thing.  Can all you guys please sent Roark a pm with your full names and e-mails addys and Tag line names.   Thankx in advance.
 I sent via snail mail yesterday a little info to all race team members.  Should be there today or tomorrow.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 20, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Races start Jan 2nd.
> Roark and Ga2ski thankx for you pm's.  Replies sent.  Ga2ski will work as the assistant captain. Thankx for the offer of assistance.  He was a help getting this going anyway.



Hmmmm....buds at Pats Peak...half-price skiing with my Sunapee pass...got the week off...might have to look y'all up! :beer:


----------



## Vortex (Dec 20, 2005)

Fill me in on the 1/2 priced deal TB


----------



## roark (Dec 20, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> I'll try to put a list with Addy's and phone # out to each of you in the group today or tomorrow.  It will be just in Pm form not on the board.
> Can everyone get in around 3 on the 2nd?  Get us a change to get aqainted and pass out shirts.
> ...



I've got most everyones info, waiting on tree_skier and Charlie.

Not sure yet if I can get up to PP by 3, depends on my workload. Will know when the date is closer.

getting excited... anyone have any good reading/links about racing? I never have raced before so I want to be as mentally prepared as possible ahead of time... then I can relax and have more fun at the mt!


----------



## shenty (Dec 20, 2005)

Quite a few of the alpine coaches from Sunapee are in this league and they all say it's lots of fun and not too serious, and a good reason to get out mid-week.  

Good luck, and I'll be following the standings.  Do you have a team name yet (too lazy to read back 14 pages  )?


----------



## Vortex (Dec 20, 2005)

Roark Jan 2nd is a holiday for some people, Are you in the holiday group? 
  Only once  did I think 3pm was important, cause its the 1st day of racing. If you can't make it then we will work around it.
  The 3 pm was just a request not urgent. 
 Ga2ski and Scott will be there at 3.30. 


Racing... I bet when you hear from Tree_skier he would be the most up to date.  He teaches racing.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 20, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Fill me in on the 1/2 priced deal TB



Anyone with a Sunapee season pass gets half-priced night skiing at Pats.


----------



## roark (Dec 20, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Roark Jan 2nd is a holiday for some people, Are you in the holiday group?



Yes! Just got the word today that the second is a holiday. I'll be there at 3.

I'm still game for a night at WaWa or something of the sort before the 2nd. Got quite a few blackout days coming up on my ASC bronze.


----------



## Vortex (Dec 20, 2005)

Nice Deal TB.. 
 We are Registered as the AlpineZone. :idea:  
 14 pages thats funny.  Seems like no more than 10 to me. :wink:  
 This will be more in the trips/events and trip report threads after Jan 2nd. 
 It will be in  weekly segments. Bvibert has already set this up (Thankx Brian.) :beer: 
 Much easier to follow if you guys want to follow or visit us on the hill.


----------



## Vortex (Dec 21, 2005)

Well I went to the Captains meeting....

I will be sending out a package to each of you.

1.A) We all have to registar at Nastar.  www.nastar.com is the easiest way.  I have enclosed forms in the package if you choose not to.  When you resister we are a family and Friends team.  You will see where that is relevant and also register as a Pats Peak team under resort team.  that Helps them.
B)I have registered us as the AlpineZone
 so when it says what team you guessed it.  Look up alpinezone.
C)We will doing a dual slalom format all Season fipping from Race trail to twister each week.
We race against the clock not the racer next to you.  All that is in the packet.

2. How and When
A) We can show up anytime after 3pm and ski.  Race lines and registation on the hill starts about 6.30
B)the first night we get a badge(They call it a bib) Sounds like its the size of the beeper they give you at a rest. while you wait for a table.
That is you lift ticket for the season and how they keep track of your results.  You only have to pick that up once the 1st night.  The rest of the times you just check in at the top of the race coarse on Race night.
C)Sounds like it is complete confusion at the top of the hill.  You go register at the top and get a running Number.  Then you are free until its your turn, but everyone has to do the same thing.  Lines and confusion.  We do 2 runs One on each coarse best time is taken out of the two runs.  If we get in Line together we can kind of ski together.
D) We race every Monday night no matter what the weather is.  Exception is MLK weekend the race series does not take place that Monday it will be done I think March 6th.  Plenty of time to figure it out.

3.Rules and Reg
A)You always have to have you bib/tag on
1. That is how to you are programmed into the software.
2.You can't go into any of the score sheds.
3.If there is an issue or problem it is adressed  at the top of the hill with the starter.
B)We race 9 Monday  nights.  5 nights are counted the best 2 and worst 2 weeks are thrown out.  They use the best 5 weeks to do rankings locally and nationally.
4.any protests are to be done by 12pm the following day of race.  They can be done by sending an e-mail to race@patspeak.com I'll do that anyway.

4.Stuff that really matters
A)This is NH group and some Northern Mass folk mostly.  They are all mellow. If need help or a going to show up late let them know they will work it out for you.
B)Monday night is the slowest night 8 or 9 teams. IT goes smoothly and fun.
C)Races take place between 7 and 8.  results and info are given/posted in the sled Pub usually by 8.45
D)Jamie( Male) runs the event and also runs the night snow making crew.  A guy who is a avid mountain guy who really seems to care.
E)The other team captains were great game me tips and info on how to make it work.  
F) This will be fun.  
G) I suggested meeting at 3 on Jan 2nd lets move that back to 4. Its a slow day so no need to rush.
To get you bib and sign a waiver you have to go upstairs just outside the Sled pub to do a bit of paperwork.( This will be the only night you have to do that)  I'll be there by 3pm making sure its all cool.

5. Lets go ski


----------



## roark (Dec 21, 2005)

Online registration was quick and easy. Have heard from everyone except tree_skier, will get contact info out once I hear frrom him.

Thanks Bob!


----------



## Vortex (Dec 21, 2005)

Thankx,  Glad it worked


----------



## ga2ski (Dec 21, 2005)

I'm registered now too.


----------



## ChileMass (Dec 21, 2005)

Registered.


----------



## tree_skier (Dec 22, 2005)

registered


----------



## Greg (Dec 22, 2005)

Here's the link to the AlpineZone team page on NASTAR:

http://www.nastar.com/index.jsp?pagename=team&teamtype=family&teamname=AlpineZone

Looks like results will be posted there?


----------



## ChileMass (Dec 22, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Here's the link to the AlpineZone team page on NASTAR:
> 
> http://www.nastar.com/index.jsp?pagename=team&teamtype=family&teamname=AlpineZone
> 
> Looks like results will be posted there?



Apparently you can go there and click on any racer and see his/her results/points/standings.  Pretty cool......

I will RULE in the over-45, 30-lbs-overweight, beer-in-each-hand division...... :beer:


----------



## Vortex (Dec 22, 2005)

Looks like a few more need to register.  I did sent out a package that lets you do it on paper. 

 I also asked you all to give Roark your e-mail addys.  He has voluntered to help me organized and distrubute this info. 
 I will be on vacation from today until Jan 2nd race night.  If you need to get me send me a pm.  The package also give you lincs to just about everything you would need.

Charlie you need to register on line Please.


  I'll pop in a few times over the break.  If you need to get me sooner I have  already sent my info to all of you.
 Ga2ski  is the assistant captain and can anything you need if it has to happen quick.  He knows how to get me also

Follow us and root for us.


----------



## Greg (Dec 22, 2005)

Somebody needs to videotape these...


----------



## Vortex (Dec 22, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Somebody needs to videotape these...



I'm not sure, but I think Ga2ski has that ability.


----------



## ga2ski (Dec 22, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Greg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a camcorder, but not a digital one.

I was just palnning on using the digital camera, maybe take a view 15 sec videos with the digital camera as well.


----------



## Vortex (Dec 22, 2005)

Thankx.  My camcorder is not new or high tech.


----------



## ga2ski (Dec 27, 2005)

Bob- does the Nastar form you sent us need to be filled out if we registered online? I want to make things as easy as possible on 1/2.


----------



## ga2ski (Dec 28, 2005)

Alright we are all signed up now.
Also i answered my own question about the need to fill the Nastar form Bob sent us. Bob had written that you only need to fill out the form if you don't register on line.

See you all on Monday.


----------



## ga2ski (Jan 1, 2006)

Sharpen and wax those boards tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 1, 2006)

See everyone tomorrow.  Picked up my boards today after some maint done.  Glad you saw what was up Ga2ski.  I had not logged in since Monday.  I'll  see everyone between 3 and 4 tomorrow.  I'll have an Az cap on upstairs near the bar.  Today I took it easy only skied a few hours.  I'm psyhched for tomorrow.  Looks like snow is in the forecast.

Edit

  Thankx all for registering on line.  Less work for me.  We still may have to sign a waiver even though we did it on line.


----------



## ChileMass (Jan 2, 2006)

Bob et al - I'll be at Pat's around 4PM.  Do you still have my cell #?  I still have yours.  Gotta stop and buy a helmet on the way today.  See you then.


----------



## ga2ski (Jan 2, 2006)

good first night of racing.  Someone else is doing a trail report, but here is a quick note from me.  It was great to meet everyone.  I believe we came in 4th as a team out of I don't have many teams (maybe 10).

I'll get the few pictures I took posted tomorrow.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 3, 2006)

We may drop back a bit.  Tree_skier was listed as a boarder.  We have to change that.  I already talked to the powers to be.  Still great night.  Tree_skier finished 11th very impressive.
Ga2ski did very well on his tele gear.
  He recorded a metal for his runs.  I took a real bad fall during the post race fun runs.  Not in great shape today.  Can someone tie my shoe laces please?

As Ga2ski said.... Nice to meet everyone and see again some familiar faces.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 3, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> Here's the link to the AlpineZone team page on NASTAR:
> 
> http://www.nastar.com/index.jsp?pagename=team&teamtype=family&teamname=AlpineZone
> 
> Looks like results will be posted there?


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 3, 2006)

Sounds like you guys had a great night.  What did you think of Pat's?  I skied my brains out at Cannon yesterday.  Oy.


----------



## ga2ski (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm feeling a little sore from my "fun run" as well.  I'll have to remember not to take them.

Bob- Hope you feel better. I wish the camera man had got your crash on TV since I missed it.

Oh by the way, Pat's video tapes the races and plays them in the bar for all to watch. Fun and sometime funny to watch yourself ski.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 3, 2006)

Nice thoughts Ga2ski.  I really felt the vibe.


----------



## ChileMass (Jan 3, 2006)

Results, descriptions to be posted in Trip Reports


----------



## roark (Jan 3, 2006)

Had fun meeting everyone, looking forward to improving over the next few weeks!


----------



## Vortex (Jan 3, 2006)

Guys I was looking at our profiles, if you have not done it pop back in and add Pats peak as the resort team.  Az is the family and friends part, but it also asks for a resort team.  Chile, Scott and Roark and Charlie have not done that yet.
  It helps Pats out.  I promissed I would try to do that.  Tree_skier no issue.  I see what you have set up for obvious reasons. Thankx in advance.


----------



## ga2ski (Jan 3, 2006)

Here are the photos from the first night.  Warning some are blurry. We can ski fast, but are still working on our photography skills.

http://forums.alpinezone.com/module...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_album.php


----------



## Vortex (Jan 5, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Greg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



results are up 01-05-2005


----------



## billski (Jan 5, 2006)

*A Different Angle*

I don't have time to read through 16 pages, so this may have already been offered.

Are you willing to consider having some "remote" team members?  NASTAR rules allow team members to compete separately:  "and you don't event have to race at the same time or location"  

I'd be happy to join your team if you'd like, I'll probably put in several races at a minimum, but it's going to be all over the place.  

Everyone likes a 50+YO on their team, don't they? When I was in my 20s in beer league racing, we loved 'em!  ---handicap, handicap, handicap!  

I know, we all like the camraderie, but sometimes it's just not possible.  If you go with this, you can probably pickup some other folks who previously declined.  Think about it...


----------



## Vortex (Jan 5, 2006)

I'll have to look into it more.  Never realized that was an option.  This year we have reached our 7 member goal.   I appreciate the offer though. 

 Your not the 1st person to mention the 16 pages issue.  I'll talk to the other Mods and maybe just lock this thread and use the Trips and events for the rest of the year. (good point)

 It took me almost 7 months to get this to work so it dragged a bit. 


 Any chance we have top get more people involved and teams together I'm in favor of.


I really like the info.  I'll ask the Pats guy for a bit of info next week.  I tortured him enough this week.


----------



## billski (Jan 5, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> I'll have to look into it more.  Never realized that was an option.  This year we have reached our 7 member goal.   I appreciate the offer though.
> 
> Your not the 1st person to mention the 16 pages issue.  I'll talk to the other Mods and maybe just lock this thread and use the Trips and events for the rest of the year. (good point)
> 
> ...



Bob,
Let's just start a "B Team".  It can include people like me who are "from away" or shall I say, "distance skiers".  If it grows to critical mass, we're all set.  If not, we've nothing to lose.  That way AZ gets the "credit", and gets more people involved... 

 Otherwise, people like me (and I know I'm not the only one) will have no friends and family team.  

I'm not suprised it took so long to put together - you started in July.  I used to run a large ski club.  I could never get people's interest until the snow flies.  Teams were worse.  It wasn't until the week before we would acheive critical mass.


Only one string attached - put it on a new message thread (pun intended), so you can do a "bump" and get in everyone's face again.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 6, 2006)

Part of the issue also is I paid our entrance fee out of my pocket until all the money came in to do it at a specific MTN. (no member paid slowly or was a problem)
  When you are face to face and have a history with folks it goes easier.  We are a friendly on line community, but meeting strangers and getting them to hang together is sometimes a difficult, but a rewarding process. 
 I knew Ga2ski(from Sunday Rivers Board) who was very helpful and worked to get members.  I really  started working on this really last season with TB and ChileMass before I was even a Mod.  Part of why I am one know is due to this event.
 When I have a chance I'll look into it more. 
 If you want to take the ball and run great. I have yet to talk to the other mods.  I will today and get back to you.

My premis to do this originally was to get skiers and riders out hanging together as a group.  I had never considered just having us a race as seperate people then grouping them later.
I live in a non computer world.  Hang with me a bit.  I'll work  on it.


----------



## billski (Jan 6, 2006)

*beer league*



			
				Bob R said:
			
		

> Part of the issue also is I paid our entrance fee out of my pocket until all the money came in to do it at a specific MTN. (no member paid slowly or was a problem)
> When you are face to face and have a history with folks it goes easier.  We are a friendly on line community, but meeting strangers and getting them to hang together is sometimes a difficult, but a rewarding process.
> I knew Ga2ski(from Sunday Rivers Board) who was very helpful and worked to get members.  I really  started working on this really last season with TB and ChileMass before I was even a Mod.  Part of why I am one know is due to this event.
> When I have a chance I'll look into it more.
> ...



Bob,
You signed up for a "beer league", with the prepays and commitments.  I'm very familiar with that process having done this in a past life for several teams.  

I wholeheartedly agree that the camraderie is a big part of the experience; I certainly greatly enjoyed that part, and I always encourage people to do that.

The challenge we have with "virtual" internet communities is that most of a forum contains people from all over: western NY, CT, BOS, NNE and those with schedules that just don't permit such a commitment and inclusive of all ages.  I would argue that camraderie develops in online forums as well.

So, with your sanctioning, I'll go ahead and setup an AZ "Virtual" team.  This is not intended to distract from the "physical" teams that actually race together.   Teams morph over the years too.  

Get people hooked on racing, even pickup-NASTAR as I call it, you'll have more people who feel confident to join the "AZ Team".   

I would like to post (at least intially) in this topic rather than events - I suspect this topic gets the most viewers.

Thanks!


----------



## Vortex (Jan 6, 2006)

pm sent.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 7, 2006)

This thread got a little to big.  View us on the trips and events and trip reports folder.  This is locked.  thankx for your support.  Take a look at the new thread about mulpiple Az Nastar locations and work with billski.


----------



## Greg (Jan 7, 2006)

http://forums.alpinezone.com/viewtopic.php?t=7279


----------

